# UK ladies... What comes out this Thursday?



## vocaltest (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm assuming Cool Heat is, but someone on the mac livejournal community said electroflash and new view are out this Thursday? Can anybody shed any light on this?


----------



## User49 (Jun 30, 2008)

Cool Heat!


----------



## vocaltest (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_Cool Heat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thats what I thought!! New View and Electroflash are out in July in the US and usually we're later as we all know!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 30, 2008)

We will get Cool Heat, Electroflash, Sonic Chic and probably New View here in Germany this week. I think it will be similar in the UK!


----------



## vocaltest (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_We will get Cool Heat, Electroflash, Sonic Chic and probably New View here in Germany this week. I think it will be similar in the UK!_

 
oh really? maybe the post was right then. i thought it was just cool heat. i hope so... wow... we're getting collections the same time as the US... sounds too good to be true haha.


----------



## User49 (Jun 30, 2008)

I spoke to my manager and I think the MSF's are coming out too!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 30, 2008)

well if there is more than just cool heat coming out i feel sorry for my credit card! hee hee!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 30, 2008)

new view etc. havent been released in the US yet so i cant see it coming to the UK first
i hope not anyway!


----------



## JustDivine (Jun 30, 2008)

Wasn't there a collection which recently came out first in the UK?

Anyway...I am not prepared for everything to be out this week!!!!


----------



## JustDivine (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_I spoke to my manager and I think the MSF's are coming out too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Why? What exactly did he/she say?

And will we know if they go up on the website early as usual...so tomorrow or by Weds!!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustDivine* 

 
_Wasn't there a collection which recently came out first in the UK?

Anyway...I am not prepared for everything to be out this week!!!!_

 
it was the beauty powder blushes, only by about 2 days or something

but its very rare that this happens


----------



## ritchieramone (Jun 30, 2008)

I think glitternmyveins said in another thread today that they had come into her store. I'll see if I can find it again.

Yes, here it is. Sounds very hopeful!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 30, 2008)

DAMN!!! why does mac have to do this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 too many collections all together


----------



## JustDivine (Jun 30, 2008)

ACCCCCCCCCCKKKKKK! Nooooooooooooo!

I'm not ready yet!!! LOL

I thought I could recover financially after just a few CH shadows...and then get prepped for the rest!!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 30, 2008)

it really pisses me off!
cool heat is gonna come upto about £80 for me and with all these other collections i need to win the lottery


----------



## JustDivine (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_it really pisses me off!
cool heat is gonna come upto about £80 for me and *with all these other collections i need to win the lottery*_

 
LOL


----------



## Jot (Jun 30, 2008)

i feel like its only 5 minutes since Neo Sci Fi - i'm not sure my wallet has recovered yet!


----------



## ritchieramone (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm so relieved I'm not planning to get anything from Cool Heat or New View! I'm really excited for Colour Forms instead.


----------



## JustDivine (Jun 30, 2008)

Ok, I'm getting:

Cool Heat, Climate Blue and Gulf Stream
Tropic Glow s/s

New View x1 (plus maybe a backup???!)

Maybe a blush from Sonic Chic, but unlikely

Nothing from Electroflash
Nothing from Color Forms....in fact nothing until......well for a few months! Nothing else is really taking my interest right now...


----------



## Luceuk (Jun 30, 2008)

I want all Cool heat eyeshadows, 4 or 5 sonic Chic blushes and two from New View and two shadesticks. So expensive for me! So glad I got birthday money early from my parents.


----------



## melliquor (Jun 30, 2008)

I won't believe we are getting these until I see it.  None of the other stores have them in stock yet.  I checked again on Saturday at Selfridges and last week at HOF in the city.

I really hope we do get them but I don't want to be disappointed.


----------



## Jot (Jun 30, 2008)

i have no idea what i want. i only thought we were getting cool heat! ahhh!! a couple of days serious research for me i think!


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Jun 30, 2008)

Gosh! Well hopefully we will find out tomorrow-fingers crossed!

If the rumours are true I want: 
Black Ore solar bits (fell in love with these AFTER my neo order-doh!)
Warming trend e/s
Gentle simmer s/s
Dainty blush from sonic chic
1x new view
mellow mood l/s from electroflash (and possibly major minor l/g)

phew! That's A LOT of money!!

xx


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 30, 2008)

i actually wanted to get the rest of the stuff i didnt get from neo-sci fi but looks like that wont be happening any time soon


----------



## catz1ct (Jun 30, 2008)

Oh noooo I was hoping the others would be out next month. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'll have to decide what I want now. :/


----------



## madame_morbid (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_I won't believe we are getting these until I see it.  None of the other stores have them in stock yet.  I checked again on Saturday at Selfridges and last week at HOF in the city.

I really hope we do get them but I don't want to be disappointed._

 
Our update sheet says New View, Electroflash and Cool Heat are out Thursday.


----------



## JesseVanity (Jun 30, 2008)

.....


----------



## Susanne (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_new view etc. havent been released in the US yet so i cant see it coming to the UK first
i hope not anyway!_

 

It will be released in Europe first. Don't forget that the Beauty Powder Blushes had been released here earlier as well!!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 30, 2008)

I have been prepared to this and have saved money during the last weeks for this big release-day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want

6 e/s from Cool Heat
3 blushes from Sonic Chic and the 181
3 e/s and 2 l/g from Electroflash


----------



## Susanne (Jun 30, 2008)

And don't forget that we had C Shock, Rushmetal and Flashtronic (also 3 collections) last July!


----------



## trollydolly (Jun 30, 2008)

im still confused as to what we're collections r coming out this week :-S


----------



## User49 (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustDivine* 

 
_Why? What exactly did he/she say?

And will we know if they go up on the website early as usual...so tomorrow or by Weds!!_

 

Well we got the delivery in and so they have been put in the drawers waiting to go out! I said when are they coming out I can't wait to see them and she said around Thursday. There is going to be a new mac range called 'house of minerals' soon minerals are going to take over as it's the next make up trend! I can't wait and I'm so glad they made these! I tried the testers on my cheeks and they are GORGEOUS! Honestly,they are going to sell out fast!!!


----------



## Patricia (Jun 30, 2008)

i called my local mac and cool heat is being released tomorrow in my town, woooooo!!! i'll be there first thing after work!!!


----------



## nunu (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_Well we got the delivery in and so they have been put in the drawers waiting to go out! I said when are they coming out I can't wait to see them and she said around Thursday. There is going to be a new mac range called 'house of minerals' soon minerals are going to take over as it's the next make up trend! I can't wait and I'm so glad they made these! I tried the testers on my cheeks and they are GORGEOUS! Honestly,they are going to sell out fast!!!_

 
House of minerals?? that sounds gorgeous!! tell us more please!

tia
x


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 1, 2008)

Doesn't look we're getting it online today


----------



## ritchieramone (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm beginning to lose hope for the new stuff appearing today as well but there's still time ...


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 1, 2008)

well im glad electroflash doesnt interest me at all!


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Jul 1, 2008)

I hope it comes out tomorrow morning (unlikely) I HATE sitting around on the computer all day waiting for new collections! lol


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 1, 2008)

yeah i'm kinda annoyed it wasn't up on teh site today because today is my day off. and i'll be busy tommorow at work so will have to wait! meh! but i guess maybe there is a little time left... i seem to recall heatherette being pretty late in the day.


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_well im glad electroflash doesnt interest me at all!_

 
It doesn't interest me either, they're colours I wouldn't wear. I'm glad, more money for other collections.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jul 1, 2008)

Hopefully it will come on tonight
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, I cant wait for cool heat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope everything else doesnt come though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I cant afford it all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




x


----------



## vocaltest (Jul 1, 2008)

i've just thought about it, and i'm really not that excited for any of the collections coming out on thursday (if they are!). only things that strike me from cool heat is climate blue (dunno if thats the right one, the darkish one, cba to look haha) and high 90's slimshine which i can b2m for anyway. 
electroflash i don't want anything at all from. and new view... i already have MSF natural and i'm imagining the shimmer side to be similar to sculpt & shapes highlighter side or the highlight powders from balloonacy, which i both have, so meh.

i'm so glad tis my bday (well.. an hour ago now), cuz my bf got me a gift voucher for mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! yay!


----------



## trollydolly (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_i've just thought about it, and i'm really not that excited for any of the collections coming out on thursday (if they are!). only things that strike me from cool heat is climate blue (dunno if thats the right one, the darkish one, cba to look haha) and high 90's slimshine which i can b2m for anyway. 
electroflash i don't want anything at all from. and new view... i already have MSF natural and i'm imagining the shimmer side to be similar to sculpt & shapes highlighter side or the highlight powders from balloonacy, which i both have, so meh.

i'm so glad tis my bday (well.. an hour ago now), cuz my bf got me a gift voucher for mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! yay!_

 
happy birthday!


----------



## ritchieramone (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_i'm so glad tis my bday (well.. an hour ago now), cuz my bf got me a gift voucher for mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! yay!_

 
Oops - I've kind of missed the boat but I hope you had an ace day!


----------



## melliquor (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_And don't forget that we had C Shock, Rushmetal and Flashtronic (also 3 collections) last July!_

 
In the UK, we only had CShock in July and then Flashtronic, Rushmetal, Painterly, 3D l/g in August.


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 2, 2008)

I wish they would hurry up and put it online, It's really warm here so I'm sunbathing but I keep coming in to check.


----------



## Ang9000 (Jul 2, 2008)

I emailed MAC yesterday & got this reply this morning....

Dear Andrea,
Thank you for taking the time to  contact MAC cosmetics online.

Cool Heat will be launched in  July (Date to be confirmed). Electro Flash, Sonic Chic and New View are all due  to be launched in August. If you would like to be notified of these collections  when they are released then please sign up to hear fro MAC by clicking  the link below.

Please do not hesitate to  contact me if you have any further enquiries.

So who knows whats going on


----------



## User49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_House of minerals?? that sounds gorgeous!! tell us more please!

tia
x_

 
I don't know much about it but as soon as I do I will post! In my basic training last week the trainers said that minerals are what everyone wants at the moment! I think that in the next year they might be brining out some more foundations and things. I assume they are just making a permanent section called House Of Minerals which is going to be full of lovely good for your skin stuff!! I'll post when I know more!


----------



## nunu (Jul 2, 2008)

^ thanks for the reply hon. It sounds interesting! A lot of brands are getting into mineral make up so it's good that MAC is coming up with one too! 

Loved your basic thread, you were in what i call heaven! LOL 
xx


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ang9000* 

 
_I emailed MAC yesterday & got this reply this morning....

Dear Andrea,
Thank you for taking the time to contact MAC cosmetics online.

Cool Heat will be launched in July (Date to be confirmed). Electro Flash, Sonic Chic and New View are all due to be launched in August. If you would like to be notified of these collections when they are released then please sign up to hear fro MAC by clicking the link below.

Please do not hesitate to contact me if you have any further enquiries.

So who knows whats going on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think this is pathetic. The collections are on the verge of launch and they couldn't even give you a date??? It's hardly a secret....why would they withold information??

And if it's a case where they really don't know then I have to question exactly why they are still in the job??


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_I don't know much about it but as soon as I do I will post! In my basic training last week the trainers said that minerals are what everyone wants at the moment! I think that in the next year they might be brining out some more foundations and things. I assume they are just making a permanent section called House Of Minerals which is going to be full of lovely good for your skin stuff!! I'll post when I know more! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
So its not the same as the Sheer Minerals collection with the MSF repromotes?


----------



## trollydolly (Jul 2, 2008)

i hope cool heat is online today


----------



## catz1ct (Jul 2, 2008)

Why does it take so long to release stuff over here


----------



## melliquor (Jul 2, 2008)

OMG... OMG... OMG.  I just came back from Mac and Electroflash, Sonic Chic, New View, and Cool Heat are out tomorrow in stores.  My nice MA let me buy my stuff today.  I will be posting my haul in a few minutes.  

I couldn't believe it.  I nearly died when I walked into Mac and saw the sign for Electroflash.  The blushes are gorgeous.  They don't have Love Joy yet which is disappointing.  The MA said LJ is still in production.


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 2, 2008)

cant wait to see it mel


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 2, 2008)

Yay!! So it must be going online tomorrow? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait to see what you've bought.


----------



## Ang9000 (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_OMG... OMG... OMG.  I just came back from Mac and Electroflash, Sonic Chic, New View, and Cool Heat are out tomorrow in stores.  My nice MA let me buy my stuff today.  I will be posting my haul in a few minutes.  

I couldn't believe it.  I nearly died when I walked into Mac and saw the sign for Electroflash.  The blushes are gorgeous.  They don't have Love Joy yet which is disappointing.  The MA said LJ is still in production._

 





 Which store was it?! Can't believe they're doing this to me


----------



## melliquor (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ang9000* 

 
_





 Which store was it?! Can't believe they're doing this to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
HOF in the City.  I know.  I couldn't believe it... while I was so happy that everything was out but I needed to pull out some money from savings in order to pay for it all.  I will be eating beans on toast for the rest of the month.


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 2, 2008)

Ang if I were you I would send a very stern reply to that response they gave you. It's not good enough at all.....the products are already langushing (ok not quite but work with me here!) in the store and they can't even inform you properly???

It's not right because if someone has to travel a distance to get to a MAC store and prefers to check them out in person, unless they live on Specktra they'll miss out and not get what they want....by the time they go in August expecting 3 collections, they'll have been long sold out!


----------



## melliquor (Jul 2, 2008)

I forgot to mention... the eyeshadows have went up a pound.  I was charged for the Cool Heat... £11.  Has anybody else heard that they are raising the prices?


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_I forgot to mention... the eyeshadows have went up a pound.  I was charged for the Cool Heat... £11.  Has anybody else heard that they are raising the prices?_

 
I heard about US prices going up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I had it all worked out with my budget how much I could get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for letting us know


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 2, 2008)

A whole bloody pound???????! Not even 50p??? Geeeez!!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 2, 2008)

i'm just starting to get annoyed. if stores have got the stock the what is the issue? it doesn't take long to put things up on a website either (hubby is a graphic designer and puts new stuff on his works system as well)

but i guess mac are doing me a favour. because the longer i wait the more i don't want as much! 

at the moment i really want some l'oreal hip products... whihc obviously the uk does not have! boo!


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustDivine* 

 
_A whole bloody pound???????! Not even 50p??? Geeeez!!_

 
Just what I was thinking, that means because I want all the cool heat shadows I have to pay an extra £7


----------



## melliquor (Jul 2, 2008)

I didn't even notice until I was looking at the receipt and the prices.  I can't believe it was a £1... we already pay way more than the US.  I wonder if their e/s are going $2... probably not.  SO NOT FAIR!


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_Just what I was thinking, that means because I want all the cool heat shadows I have to pay an extra £7 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I mean when you put it like that....that is a huge increase!!! I am NOT happy about this!

The US only had a $.50 increase.....thats like 25p


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 2, 2008)

I need a job to pay for this increase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not very happy, yet they know most of us will pay it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not going to get as much now, I'm peed off. I'm not getting any shadows I'll just get the blushes I want.


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 2, 2008)

Well on the site regular shadows are still £10

To be honest, I think MAC will be hearing from me soon. The inconsistency, the service, the info, corporate.....I don't think it's up to standard. The UK is prob the second biggest market (to the USA) but yet I feel like we're treated a bit crap. Everything from the regular free shipping on the.com site (im sure they NEVER have to pay shipping!) to the accurate release dates, inconsistent info from corporate and email communication, price increase (sorry I know these are a necessity but not by £1), get nothing for free (no California Dreamin here mate!!).

I hate to complain but I just think they could do better!


----------



## ritchieramone (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_I will be eating beans on toast for the rest of the month._

 
At least you'll be the most glamourously made-up beans on toast-eater in London!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jul 2, 2008)

everything was out at newcastle too!
the ma asked if i wanted a look but i had to run to catch a bus (which i missed anyway :| lol) will be going back 2mora to have a nose


----------



## catz1ct (Jul 2, 2008)

Bah its so annoying, I'm sure other companies aren't like this. :/


----------



## vocaltest (Jul 2, 2008)

WHAT!!!! they've gone up AGAIN! i knew the US had a price increase but ugh.... seriously. thats ridiculous. they're making me not want to buy anything anymore. i need a good US CP'er I feel.


----------



## Dani California (Jul 2, 2008)

Awww no, thats crap!! A whole bloody pound? Didn't they just put them up, like not long ago?!! So does that mean blushes are now £15? 

They are going to price themselves out of what a lot of people can afford before too long if they keep this up!!


----------



## Ang9000 (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm really not impressed!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jul 2, 2008)

its sad that 'nowadays' everything is going up in price apart from the obvious petrol/food etc


----------



## Dani California (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ang9000* 

 
_I'm really not impressed!_

 
Me neither!!


----------



## misstwiggwinkle (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *as_cute_as_pie* 

 
_its sad that 'nowadays' everything is going up in price apart from the obvious petrol/food etc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I wish my wages was going up. Then I could afford all this dam stuff!

Thats bad if they're up a pound. How can they justify 10% price rise


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 2, 2008)

Gosh I didn't even think it in % terms....10%?????

Wow


----------



## trollydolly (Jul 2, 2008)

i cant get onto the naughty nauticals collection on the mac website so i think they must be updating it!


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 2, 2008)

im so pissed off!! fancy puttin the prices up by that much.. its pathetic
its puttin me off a lil bit


----------



## Ang9000 (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trollydolly* 

 
_i cant get onto the naughty nauticals collection on the mac website so i think they must be updating it!_

 

Yep, If you click collections at the top, NN is gone


----------



## trollydolly (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_im so pissed off!! fancy puttin the prices up by that much.. its pathetic
its puttin me off a lil bit_

 
i completely agree with you on that one. i dont understand how mac can justify putting the prices up like that. but then i suppose as long as we all keep on paying it then they will. 
ive been a bit off mac for the past couple of months due to the fact that i think they take the piss with us a little bit. we pay double the $ prices sometimes, we get collections a month later and when we try and get info from the via email etc they are so vague and dont give consistent information!


----------



## stacey4415 (Jul 2, 2008)

It is SOOO annoying with the price increase, but i guess with the increase in fuel, and general inflation, Mac want to keep making a large profit and their profits must be suffering with the fuel increase


----------



## Nessy (Jul 3, 2008)

Anyone else noticed there is no new collections online? and that the NN collection has gone?

Nessa xx


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jul 3, 2008)

I cant believe the price increase !! I mean you think a pound and thats nothing but if you buy alot then it all adds up :O Its terrible !!! I cant believe its not on yet ! Iam off today and Iam going to be checking the website all day lol


----------



## ritchieramone (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustDivine* 

 
_It's not right because if someone has to travel a distance to get to a MAC store and prefers to check them out in person, unless they live on Specktra they'll miss out and not get what they want....by the time they go in August expecting 3 collections, they'll have been long sold out!_

 
Exactly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I sometimes think I'll make the journey to Glasgow or wherever for the launch day of a collection so I could do some serious shopping and enjoy the atmosphere, but I don't feel I can ever trust the information from MAC regarding release dates. The conflicting information which everyone got about Heatherette was ridiculous and I had to completely give up on the idea and order from Selfridges.

I couldn't really afford to waste the diesel needed for the 250 mile round trip or a return on the train only to find that the collection was either nowhere to be seen yet or had already been out a week and nothing was left because they were so inaccurate. Grr!


----------



## melliquor (Jul 3, 2008)

I am really pissed off about the price increase.  US is only getting something like $.50 and we got $2.  That is crazy and unfair.  I might start buying all my stuff from the US and not from here anymore.  I don't do it because I like to go in and look at the collections.  

We get it usually weeks later and never know what we are getting.  The launch of Sonic Chick, Electro, and New View took the piss for me.  I bought my stuff and love it but am seriously considering backing off Mac for awhile.

The blushes were £15... I don't know if that was a rise or if they MSF blushes are a little more.  Does anybody know?


----------



## ilovegreen (Jul 3, 2008)

It's not out in Selfridges Oxford street until next week but it's in the Carnaby street store.
I picked up 
181 buffer blush brush £19.50
189 face brush £27.00
Mineralize blushes in Gleeful, Merrily & Love Thing £15 each 
Warm Chill, Gulf Stream, Solar White & Cool heat shadows £11 each 
Slimshine in Gentle Simmer £11.50
Mineralize skinfinish duo £18 

I passed on the electroflash and the only one that I did want (black/white) is not coming out for several weeks apprently.


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 3, 2008)

I reckon it might be a rise cos blushes also went up $.50 in the US....but then again I thought the mineralize blushes were slightly more expensive than the regular ones so I really don't know!

But I think I am also going to start buying from the US....I just need to figure out how...maybe we could all come to some arrangement?


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 3, 2008)

Are the New View MSF costing more than the regular ones or has there been an increase on that? Regular ones are (were) £16.50....ilovegreen paid £18


----------



## ratmist (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn, that's crazy about the price increase.  I was at Dublin airport yesterday and the Cool Heat and Electroflash collections are out.  They were at the same price as everything else, 12.75 euros for eyeshadows for example.  I'm surprised there will be a price hike.


----------



## melliquor (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustDivine* 

 
_Are the New View MSF costing more than the regular ones or has there been an increase on that? Regular ones are (were) £16.50....ilovegreen paid £18_

 
I paid £18 as well... no they increased them as well.... DAMN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I just worked it out and it cost me £15 more to buy my stuff that it usually would have!  After today (I still need to finish my Electroflash haul), I am no longer buying MAC here.  I got family in the US that i can have them send me my stuff.  I will get it quicker as well and save about 25%.  I am so pissed off right now.  That is another blush I could have purchased.


----------



## melliquor (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovegreen* 

 
_It's not out in Selfridges Oxford street until next week but it's in the Carnaby street store.
I picked up 
181 buffer blush brush £19.50
189 face brush £27.00
Mineralize blushes in Gleeful, Merrily & Love Thing £15 each 
Warm Chill, Gulf Stream, Solar White & Cool heat shadows £11 each 
Slimshine in Gentle Simmer £11.50
Mineralize skinfinish duo £18 

I passed on the electroflash and the only one that I did want (black/white) is not coming out for several weeks apprently._

 
Nice haul Dionne.  I tried the 189 brush today and it is fab.  I love it for contouring.


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm sick of waiting already, when are the collections up-I want them nooooooooooooow!!!!!!!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHheartsMAC* 

 
_I'm sick of waiting already, when are the collections up-I want them nooooooooooooow!!!!!!!_

 
Me toooo, ARGHH !!!!!

Iam so inpatient haha


----------



## ritchieramone (Jul 3, 2008)

The fact that the new collections are available at somes stores/counters and not others and some products are not yet available seems really stupid. Surely there should be one date for every product coming out at every location and online? Pffft. Oh well, I'm away for lunch so I can give the clicky-clicky-refresh nonsense a rest for a while at least!


----------



## melliquor (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_The fact that the new collections are available at somes stores/counters and not others and some products are not yet available seems really stupid. Surely there should be one date for every product coming out at every location and online? Pffft. Oh well, I'm away for lunch so I can give the clicky-clicky-refresh nonsense a rest for a while at least!_

 
I completely agree with you... why doesn't Selfridges have anything until next week.  The collections launch today.  If I would have went there today intending to do all my shopping, I would have been pissed.  I am really sick of the way Mac treats us over here.  

I just worked it out the price difference if I bought the stuff here versus US... UK £248 and US £197... I would have saved £51.  I suggest everybody find a CPer in the US to get it for you.  I won't be buying it from here anymore.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jul 3, 2008)

Is the site freezing at the homepage for anyone else ? Or is it just me crashing it because I keep pressing refresh hehe


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Jul 3, 2008)

No not doing that for me.

It's ridiculous, if the release date for the collection is today then it should have been on the site this morning. If I had a store close to me I could have had my stuff by now. Heck, it's not like they've had all week to update the site!


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 3, 2008)

the website is fine for me.... but i have to wait 2 weeks to buy anythging anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i hope everythings gonna still be in stock!
and i wanted to get another pigment and lipglass from NN but its gone


----------



## melliquor (Jul 3, 2008)

I can't get into the website... hopefully they are updating it now.


----------



## ritchieramone (Jul 3, 2008)

Have you tried searching for the NN stuff by their names? *Some* of the stuff is still there. I hope you can get what you want.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jul 3, 2008)

This is so exciting hahahaha. I love the feeling when new collections go up.


----------



## stacey4415 (Jul 3, 2008)

If you're considering a cp, you will save a lot, but one must consider the shipping the cper will charge, and also the purchase tax, granted, you will still save, but you won't save as much as it seems depending on the state the person is located in


----------



## melliquor (Jul 3, 2008)

MSF blushes are up... if you search for them, they come up.


----------



## melliquor (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacey4415* 

 
_If you're considering a cp, you will save a lot, but one must consider the shipping the cper will charge, and also the purchase tax, granted, you will still save, but you won't save as much as it seems depending on the state the person is located in_

 
I figured in shipping and 6% tax for PA and paypal fees.  I was very generous with shipping as well.


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_Have you tried searching for the NN stuff by their names? *Some* of the stuff is still there. I hope you can get what you want._

 

what stuff is still on? ive noticed all the pigments have gone


----------



## ritchieramone (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_what stuff is still on? ive noticed all the pigments have gone_

 
All the eyeshadows are still there under Faves and Port Red and Party Mate etc are there. I couldn't remember any other things off hand, sorry.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jul 3, 2008)

I think new view is going up to


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 3, 2008)

*****


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Jul 3, 2008)

It's all going up sonic chic, electroflash, new view, cool heat AND future earth!! Eeep!


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 3, 2008)

*****


----------



## Jot (Jul 3, 2008)

ooh some of the face charts are up too but no products. i can feel my shopping list growing!


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jot* 

 
_ooh some of the face charts are up too but no products. i can feel my shopping list growing!_

 
Lol me too- As soon as I see the collections I add more to my list!


----------



## ilovegreen (Jul 3, 2008)

how come the cool heat shadows are £10 online !!!!!
I paid £11 instore today


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 3, 2008)

*****


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovegreen* 

 
_how come the cool heat shadows are £10 online !!!!!
I paid £11 instore today_

 
If I were you I'd be making a grand fuss cos that aint right!!!!


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Jul 3, 2008)

Argh just added all I want and it's £102 I seriously need to rethink this!!


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 3, 2008)

*****


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jasminbarley* 

 
_I'm dithering a bit.  I've got all the Cool Heat shadows in my basket but I'm not sure about anything else - usually there'd be tons of swatches by now to help me decide._

 
I was like that too, so I ordered all the blushes apart from love thing and 181se, all the shadows and some volcanic ash exfoliator. My poor bank balance!!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jul 3, 2008)

I ordered all of the cool heat shadows except cool heat. I may have to get it though. I also got 3 of the blushes


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Jul 3, 2008)

I just placed my order and ordered £20 more than I wanted to-sigh.

Oh well hopefully I will get the 189 free to compensate!

ordered:
Hot Contrast e/s
Major Minor l/g
Warming trend e/s
Gentle Simmer s/s
New View light medium
189 brush (free?)
Dainty MB
Black Ore solar bits

Now I can't wait to pllllaaaaaaaayyy!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jul 3, 2008)

I also ordered the 181 as it was coming up free?. I checked my online banking and they havent took it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Soo hopefully its a free brushh


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 3, 2008)

*****


----------



## ritchieramone (Jul 3, 2008)

I think I was really quite restrained as I took a few things out of my basket. (What a goody two-shoes!) I ordered -

Two to Glow MES
Pink Split MES
Pleasantry MB

and that was going to be it until I realised about the 181 brush and ordered that and the VAE as well. However, not too much damage!


----------



## Jot (Jul 3, 2008)

Some great hauling going on here girls


----------



## melliquor (Jul 3, 2008)

I think I posted this in the other thread... but oh well.

I got Hot Contrast, Sea Me s/s, and Love Joy.  Now... I will have all 9 blushes.


----------



## Dani California (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi all!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just ordered Swelter slimshine and Nuance blusher. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Couldn't resist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Apparently people on another forum are saying the mineralise blushes are tiny.


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 3, 2008)

im gutted i cant buy anything until after my hols 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  just hope i have money left!


----------



## Dani California (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_im gutted i cant buy anything until after my hols 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  just hope i have money left!_

 
Awwwww noooooooooo!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can you not order today before your hols chick? or someone who can order for you?then you'll have a lovely parcel to arrive home to? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wouldn't want you to miss out chick.


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 3, 2008)

*****


----------



## ritchieramone (Jul 3, 2008)

They are small, aren't they? Shame, as I have great big fat cheeks to colour in!


----------



## Dani California (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jasminbarley* 

 
_You're right!

3.5g for £15.00 (Mineralise Blush)

6g for £14.00 (Powder Blush)

Oh dear, if I'd realised that, I might have actually taken the two blushes out of my basket or only bought one.  Ach well, it's on it's way now.



What about buying it at the airport...duty-free?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, I only ordered one, I'm glad about that once I realised!!

Thats a great idea for glam8babe, buy it at the airport!


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 3, 2008)

I think she's flying from Newcastle, they don't have a MAC


----------



## Dani California (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_I think she's flying from Newcastle, they don't have a MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh hell,yeah, I forget about that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Newcastle is where I fly from too, they badly need a MAC!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think they have smashbox though hehe


----------



## Jot (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dani California* 

 
_Oh hell,yeah, I forget about that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Newcastle is where I fly from too, they badly need a MAC!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think they have smashbox though hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
they do have a smashbox - a mac would be good and bad


----------



## Dani California (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jot* 

 
_they do have a smashbox - a mac would be good and bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, GREAT for us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not so good for our pockets though hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Still though just think, you could have some new goodies to play with on holiday!!


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 3, 2008)

yeh im flyin from newcastle... i emailed the airport service thing and the women said they only have 'MAC, ESTEE LAUDER & DIOR, and NO smashbox' i was like huh that cant be right? obviously thick! haha


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 3, 2008)

*****


----------



## Dani California (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_yeh im flyin from newcastle... i emailed the airport service thing and the women said they only have 'MAC, ESTEE LAUDER & DIOR, and NO smashbox' i was like huh that cant be right? obviously thick! haha_

 
whaaaaaaaaat?

Nah, that doesn't seem right!! Silly moo!! (not you, the airport girl)


----------



## catz1ct (Jul 3, 2008)

Just looking at what to order now. I can feel this is gonna be my biggest one yet.


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 3, 2008)

*****


----------



## catz1ct (Jul 3, 2008)

Wheres the 181 brush? I can't seem to find it on the site, maybe i'm blind. lol


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 3, 2008)

It's been taken off


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *catz1ct* 

 
_Wheres the 181 brush? I can't seem to find it on the site, maybe i'm blind. lol_

 
They've taken them down for now as there were coming up free for some people.


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jasminbarley* 

 
_Oh no! What about the airport at the other end?_

 

hopefully there will be a mac there lol


----------



## melliquor (Jul 3, 2008)

I am sure most of it will be there otherwise get it from the states.


----------



## trollydolly (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *catz1ct* 

 
_Wheres the 181 brush? I can't seem to find it on the site, maybe i'm blind. lol_

 
how annoying, i really want to buy it. does anyone know how much its going to be?


----------



## FK79 (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_hopefully there will be a mac there lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
According to the Mac website there is a store in Tenerife. It may not be near where you are staying though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*El Corte Inglés*
Tenerife
Avda. Tres de Mayo, 7
38005
Santa Cruz de Tenerife
España
34 922 294 514


----------



## trollydolly (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FK79* 

 
_According to the Mac website there is a store in Tenerife. It may not be near where you are staying though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*El Corte Inglés*
Tenerife
Avda. Tres de Mayo, 7
38005
Santa Cruz de Tenerife
España
34 922 294 514_

 
i love corte ingles, its a spanish department store and theyve got them in most spanish cities.


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 3, 2008)

*****


----------



## Ang9000 (Jul 3, 2008)

I went into covent garden store today & got my haul. I was a good girl and passed on Electroflash. They were pretty, but I wasn't wowed by them. I ended up getting:
Cool Heat
Warm chill e/s
Gulf stream e/s
Solar white e/s
Cool heat e/s
Blue flame e/s
Climate blue e/s

Sonic Chic
Dainty
Warm Soul
Gentle

New View
Medium/natural
Medium dark/natural


----------



## catz1ct (Jul 3, 2008)

I got quite a mixture of things:

Cool heat e/s
Solar white e/s
Mineralize Skinfinish
Mineralize e/s Sea & Sky
Volcanic Ash Exfoliator
Bare Canvas Paint
Blacktrack Fluidline


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jul 3, 2008)

My Haul was..

Cool Heat

Warm Chill
Gulf Stream
Warming Trend
Solar White
Climate Blue
Blue Flame

Tropic Glow s/s

Sonic Chic

Dainty
Nuance
Pleasantry

And Hopefully free 181 brush


----------



## eskiepeskie (Jul 3, 2008)

I got my stuff tonight and interestingly I was only charged £10 for the Cool Heat eyeshadows.  I got Solar White, Cool Heat and Gulf Stream and when I checked my receipt all three showed as £10. 

Bit weird how there doesn't seem to be a consistant price for them! And also very unfair on those who paid £11


----------



## melliquor (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eskiepeskie* 

 
_I got my stuff tonight and interestingly I was only charged £10 for the Cool Heat eyeshadows. I got Solar White, Cool Heat and Gulf Stream and when I checked my receipt all three showed as £10. 

Bit weird how there doesn't seem to be a consistant price for them! And also very unfair on those who paid £11 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I AGREE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







!!!  Dionne... we should complain.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 3, 2008)

Sigh... I have to wait until Saturday until I can haul...


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dani California* 

 
_Hi all!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just ordered Swelter slimshine and Nuance blusher. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Couldn't resist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Apparently people on another forum are saying the mineralise blushes are tiny. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
the only thing i bought was pleastantry blush didnt think the size was any diff from usual


----------



## elleread (Jul 3, 2008)

I went into the Nottingham store today; the Cool Heat, Electroflash, New View and Sonic Chic were all out.
I spent ages having a good ol' play around but in the end just got Solar White eyeshadow. Blues just don't love me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And yeah, I was charged £11 for it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't know if all the prices have gone up though, as I also bought Blackground paint pot - still £12- and a pro-pan eyeshadow (Plum Dressing), which are still at £7.50.
Should have asked if all the prices were going up - doh- was too busy playing!


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 3, 2008)

is anyone buying the lip products from electroflash? the pinks look pretty


----------



## Ang9000 (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_is anyone buying the lip products from electroflash? the pinks look pretty_

 
I had a little look at them, but didn't think they were anything really special so saved my money.


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Jul 3, 2008)

I ordered major minor lipglass but I think culture clash (think this is the light pink l/g) looks pretty too!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_is anyone buying the lip products from electroflash? the pinks look pretty_

 
  I want l/g Cultureclash and Sonic Vibe


----------



## trollydolly (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_is anyone buying the lip products from electroflash? the pinks look pretty_

 
im considering it but i really want to see swatches.


----------



## vocaltest (Jul 3, 2008)

why did i miss out all this banter/new collections going up? CUZ I WAS OUT DRINKING! thats why. ugh. booze over mac. i just realised that £30 i spent could have gone towards mac. now i'm whinging at my boyfriend who's sitting there reading heat magazine (teehee) that he shouldn't be going on tour because i wanna go to brighton freestanding store to spend my birthday mac voucher! argh. anyway... electr flash bores me but i have a curiosity for the lip stuff, cool heat bores me, and sonic chic makes me excited. sexy. i need to go to bed.


----------



## melliquor (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_is anyone buying the lip products from electroflash? the pinks look pretty_

 
I bought Fast Thrill... I love it.


----------



## Jot (Jul 4, 2008)

Ohh i got my haul - thought i was quite well behaved
i got

*Electroflash*
Sea & sky
Fresh green mix
Odd couple

*Cool Heat*
Gentle simmer s/s (B2M)

*Sonic Chic*
Pleasantry

And the two brushes from my cheeky online haul (fingers crossed)


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 4, 2008)

They've put the brushes back up with the right prices now!!!!


----------



## vocaltest (Jul 4, 2008)

i'm so worried this is all gonna sell out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i don't get paid for two weeks i can't get to a freestanding for another two weeks to spend my voucher. do we think it'll sell out??


----------



## amber_j (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_is anyone buying the lip products from electroflash? the pinks look pretty_

 
I wasn't wowed by the lip products for Electroflash so I only got one e/s - Odd Couple - and a couple of paints (Flammable and Chartru). To be honest, I felt that many of the new MES I had originally wanted were quite close to colours I already have so it would have been a waste of money to get them.

I passed on Sonic Chic and Cool Heat as well. The blushes were too shimmery for me and the Cool Heat colours didn't show up enough on my skin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I might go back and get something from New View though. I wasn't won over by the highlight section of the duo, but I'd like to go back and play around with it a bit more before I write it off completely.


----------



## trollydolly (Jul 4, 2008)

i put a big order through on the mac website at 8pm last night and chose saturday am delivery but my order still says processing!!!!??? id better get my parcel tomorrow morning or there will be problems


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trollydolly* 

 
_i put a big order through on the mac website at 8pm last night and chose saturday am delivery but my order still says processing!!!!??? id better get my parcel tomorrow morning or there will be problems_

 
There's a thread further down I think about when I ordered using saturday am deliery and it didn't arrive. They blamed the courier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope you get yours!!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 4, 2008)

i used saturday delivery one however it never arrived until the tuesday!! and they enevr even refunded my money back whihc sucked. plus at that poin t i didn't know how to get free delivery codes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so i wouldn't hold your breath. my haul has been dispatched but don't think i'll get it until monday or tuesday


----------



## makeupmadb (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trollydolly* 

 
_i put a big order through on the mac website at 8pm last night and chose saturday am delivery but my order still says processing!!!!??? id better get my parcel tomorrow morning or there will be problems_

 
Really? I ordered yesterday, although it was earlier, about 4pm.
Mine says dispatched and is in Southampton. I actually just used a free delivery code, so got standard delivery. Not sure when it'll arrive though. Good luck!


----------



## trollydolly (Jul 4, 2008)

bah if it doesnt come il phone up monday and ask for a refund. im at work all next week so i wont be home to sign for it. how annoying!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 5, 2008)

mine says it's now been picked up and forwarded to nottingham (obviously closest place to lincoln) sop guessing i'll either get it today or monday but hoping today!!


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 5, 2008)

Mine says Newcastle, doubt I'll get it today though. I wish I knew where the place was I'd go and pick it up.


----------



## trollydolly (Jul 5, 2008)

mine still says processing!!!!!!! wtf???? grrr!


----------



## catz1ct (Jul 5, 2008)

Mines been collected from sender in Southampton too.


----------



## trollydolly (Jul 5, 2008)

well theyve got 57mins to deliver my parcel otherwise theyll have an angry person on the phone on monday morning!


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 5, 2008)

Did it arrive?


----------



## trollydolly (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_Did it arrive?_

 
just phoned mac and my order has been cancelled!!!!! wtf?? no one emailed me or phoned me to advise me so ive been sitting at home this morning like an idiot waiting for my parcel which was never going to come! im really pissed off. the department i need to speak to about getting a refund isnt open until monday so ive got to wait until then to see what theyre going to do. 
i place at least one order on mac.co.uk every month and ive never had a problem until now. i spend a lot of money with them and this is how they treat customers? im really disappointed....
now i dont know whether to go into my local mac and buy everything that was in my order from there or whether to just leave it and take my money else where.


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 5, 2008)

I can't believe they canceled it and didn't tell you, just shows what their customer services are like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm getting a bIt sick of them treating us the way they are especially when we all spend quite a lot on MAC.


----------



## trollydolly (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_I can't believe they canceled it and didn't tell you, just shows what their customer services are like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm getting a bIt sick of them treating us the way they are especially when we all spend quite a lot on MAC._

 
i just phoned up again because im really not happy about this and theyre going to phone me back. apparently theyve got no record of my order even though the money has gone out of my account and i can view it on their website...


----------



## Jot (Jul 5, 2008)

they have cancelled a lot of orders - we thought it was because of the free brush issue but maybe they have a genuine computer problem! we all got emails though and online it still says in warehouse - i would big time complain though xx


----------



## trollydolly (Jul 5, 2008)

they phoned me back and have managed to find my order but its not going to be delivered until monday, when im at work! so theyre going to send it to my mums house and refund me the £10.50 delivery. its not really good enough to be honest.


----------



## trollydolly (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jot* 

 
_they have cancelled a lot of orders - we thought it was because of the free brush issue but maybe they have a genuine computer problem! we all got emails though and online it still says in warehouse - i would big time complain though xx_

 
i really do want to complain but il feel like such a bitch because the girls are so nice at customer service.


----------



## Jot (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trollydolly* 

 
_i really do want to complain but il feel like such a bitch because the girls are so nice at customer service._

 
its not their fault but they are the company reps you get to talk to so i would still feel like you can complain - yeah its easier when they are nasty. x


----------



## misstwiggwinkle (Jul 5, 2008)

Thtas really bad how you have been treated trollydolly. I would do a letter of complaint if I was you. You never know, they might send you some freebies. You have nothing to lose in doing a letter.

My order still says "in warehouse" even though the money has gone out of my account. 
I have not had any email about the order being canceled either, so god knows whats going on.


----------



## makeupmadb (Jul 5, 2008)

Sorry to hear that! Mine was on the hub to the nearest place last night, not sure when it'll come though. I used a free delivery code too! 
I placed an order for one of the blushes and the brush, hopefully I get the brush, it was confirmed so I should.


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupmadb* 

 
_Sorry to hear that! Mine was on the hub to the nearest place last night, not sure when it'll come though. I used a free delivery code too! 
I placed an order for one of the blushes and the brush, hopefully I get the brush, it was confirmed so I should._

 
Was it the 181 you ordered? That's the one they didn't cancel for me but did cancel the 189 probably because of the price of it. I really hope we all get the free brushes.


----------



## makeupmadb (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_Was it the 181 you ordered? That's the one they didn't cancel for me but did cancel the 189 probably because of the price of it. I really hope we all get the free brushes._

 
No just the 181, because I didn't want the 189 so didn't realise it was at £0. I wouldn't have ordered it even if I had known probably as I wouldn't have bought it. But the 181 I was planning on getting, just in store though so I could try it first, but hey, if it's free! If MAC turn around and say you have to pay if I do recieve it, I'll just say that they offered when we signed up special offers and benefits!


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 5, 2008)

After all this I dont think I ever want to set my eyes upon MAC or shop there ....at least for a while!


----------



## trollydolly (Jul 5, 2008)

i think im going to write a letter of complaint and send it on monday, im a regular customer online and i just dont think its good enough. they. they also said they wont put the money back onto my card for at least for a week which im a bit annoyed about. 
to top it all off i went into a mac counter today to buy 181 brush, dainty mineralized blush and major minor l/g and when i got home theyd given me cultureclash l/g instead of major minor l/g which i asked for (and ive already got cultureclash) so hopefully they'll let me exchange it on monday. grrrr! im going to boycot mac for a while. 
anyway i love dainty blush so thats a bonus :-D
i hope you all get your free brushes! you deserve them


----------



## misstwiggwinkle (Jul 5, 2008)

I dont blame you for being annoyed, they're earning interest on your money, for that week they are keeping it. Cheeky swines.
Just seen your swatch of danity. It looks gorgeous, I want that now.
 But I'll be buggared if I am going to order anything off the mac site, till I know whether this other order is coming or not.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jul 5, 2008)

You should definently write a letter of complaint because that is appauling, a few girls on here have had a problem with saturday delivery!!! They should have refunded you the money straight away. In the future Iam going to be careful on the mac website.


----------



## trollydolly (Jul 5, 2008)

ive just written the letter, im not sure if it sounds ok lol. i might copy and paste it onto here to show you all. 
does anyone know where i can find an address to send this to? i cant see anything on the mac website and id rather send a letter than email it.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jul 5, 2008)

MAC Cosmetics 
73 Grosvenor Street 
London 
W1K 3BQ

Good luck!!


----------



## QueenEmB (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm worried about my order now - i thought it might come today but it didn't but my order confirmations go to my work email so i'll have to wait to Monday to check it it.

*fingers crossed it's ok*


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jul 5, 2008)

Mine says it is in Glasgow now so I should get it on Monday, but I have a really bad feeling that something is going to be wrong with my order lol.


----------



## Dani California (Jul 5, 2008)

Trollydolly, that is terrible. I would complain in writing. I hope you get your money refunded, cheeky swines keeping it for a week!! I'm worried about mine and everyone else's orders now. This is really not good enough, considering how much we all spend on MAC. Their customer service is really going downhill these days. I think I'm gonna boycott for a while too.......

Also, the MA's in my counter were as unfriendly and ignorant as ever today, therefore didn't buy anything there, which is why I ordered online thursday evening. 

Hope you get it all sorted. *hugs*


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dani California* 

 
_Also, the MA's in my counter were as unfriendly and ignorant as ever today, therefore didn't buy anything there, which is why I ordered online thursday evening. 

Hope you get it all sorted. *hugs*_

 
Which counter was it?


----------



## Dani California (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_Which counter was it?_

 
I go to metro centre one. I find some of them ok, but some are just awful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Which counter do you go to? I find it depends who is on at Metro one ,as I said, a few of them are really lovely. Mind you, I didn't recognise many of them on there today.


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 5, 2008)

I go to the Metro Centre too, yeah I've found that some of them are really nice yet other just blank people and when you ask for something they look at you like you're stupid. I think that's why I like buying online.


----------



## Dani California (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_I go to the Metro Centre too, yeah I've found that some of them are really nice yet other just blank people and when you ask for something they look at you like you're stupid. I think that's why I like buying online._

 
Thats what I've started to do, buy online instead. I just find the whole thing much easier. Some of them are just awful in there, like you say just completely blank you and ignore you, or look at you like you're nuts if they do decide to help you. 

Today I was just browsing round all the new stuff and not one of them came over to see if I needed any help or wanted anything. They were all just chatting and doing each others makeup. I only ever buy stuff in there if one of the nicer ones is on and someone approaches me. I hate trying to get their attention or anything, I'm quite quiet and shy to begin with.  I do tend to order online now though.  Much less intimidating. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How do you find them? I find all the other counters staff in there are great, really friendly and helpful, not at all like the MAC ones, which I think is a shame really


----------



## QueenEmB (Jul 5, 2008)

the MAs at my counter in bristol are all super friendly but it's a small counter and often i go in lunch hour so i just don't have time to wait for them so i tend to swatch and check stuff out on my own at the counter and then buy online too - esp if there's a free delivery code knocking aronud!


----------



## trollydolly (Jul 5, 2008)

i find it quite awkward when i got to my counter as well, which again is why i buy online even though the counter is a 5min walk from my house.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jul 5, 2008)

I can only go the one counter which is in Glasgow, I was there a couple of weeks ago and there was one ma who kept getting my order wrong and I was spending a lot of money. So far at that counter I have only met about 2 really nice ma's. Iam going to london next month so I cant wait to go into the mac stores and see what the ma's are like in there lol.


----------



## trollydolly (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x.DOLLYMiX.x* 

 
_I can only go the one counter which is in Glasgow, I was there a couple of weeks ago and there was one ma who kept getting my order wrong and I was spending a lot of money. So far at that counter I have only met about 2 really nice ma's. Iam going to london next month so I cant wait to go into the mac stores and see what the ma's are like in there lol._

 
dont go to the mac in selfridges, go to the harrods one its much better and the ma's r so helpful


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks trollydolly everyone says that the mas in selfridges are really rude, I will be avoiding there


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dani California* 

 
_I go to metro centre one. I find some of them ok, but some are just awful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Which counter do you go to? I find it depends who is on at Metro one ,as I said, a few of them are really lovely. Mind you, I didn't recognise many of them on there today._

 
i went there last night to get a painterly paint pot which has been out of stock in newcastle for nearly a month can u believe it?!
and there was only 2 girls around one was on the till writing something and another was helpin a girl choose some l/s but no one asked if i was ok etc even though i was like hello!
so i had to walk over to the girl at the counter and ask nd she was really nice and even gave me a sample of volcanic ash exfoliator cos they didnt have any left (got it and love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but ive noticed 2 of them ive never seen before and their quite 'young and blonde' lol

ive never bought online but may consider it... sometimes i dont really like going to a counter when u JUST want to browse and have a play cos usually with me someone will come over and be like omg rnt they gorgeous we jst got them in and in a 'panic' ill be like oh ill just take this!
instead of being like ermm yeh im jst looking.. then walk off heh
odd i know


----------



## Wintertulip (Jul 5, 2008)

I can't wait to get back to London and have a choice of places to go. 

I literally live across the road from the Mac in the local Corte Ingles, but there is usually only one MA at a time working. It's the only one in this area of Spain so not much choice!
 There's one particular MA who is always rude to me, ignores me until I've been there a while etc. On Thursday I went to see the new collections and Sonic Chic wasn't out so I asked if they had it. She pointed to the Electro Flash stand and said that they were eye shadows not blushes, as if I were stupid. 

Sorry, slightly OT. But I am going to pop into the Pro store on Thursday/Friday and try the Harrods one as everyone seems to recommend it!


----------



## trollydolly (Jul 5, 2008)

the thing that i always find awkward when i go to a mac store/counter is that the ma's normally always come up and say "hi can i help?", and i always say "no thanks im just looking" but then i find it awkward to approach them when ive decided what it is that i want to buy. it just feels a bit forced for some reason, anyone know what i mean? 

and its always embarrasing when i go in and know exactly what i want and they normally look at me like im a twat when i reel off my list. esp if theres a new collection out and theyre not familar with the names.  

also, when i go in with my carrier bag full of empties which i want to b2m with i always feel like a bit of a skank when they make me take all of the containers out of the bag and put them onto the counter so they can count them, i always find it mega embarrasing for some reason! lol yesterday when i asked if i could b2m for fast thrill l/s from electroflash the ma said "yeah i suppose" which was a tad rude i think.


----------



## vocaltest (Jul 5, 2008)

trollydolly i know exactly what you mean. last time i went to a mac counter, they were all just stood there doing nothing but not asking if i needed help (which i did) so i buggered off for a bit n came back and finally someone helped me, and even she wasn't that helpful! 
every time i've b2m'd they haven't even counted how many i have in there! i could have two for all they know! i'm really worried cuz tomorrow/today i'm going to brighton and i've never b2m'd there and cuz its freestanding i'm worried they won't take my depots! 
i've only ever ordered once online cuz i'm tight and won't pay out for delivery hehe. and when i did order, it came at like..... 7am on my day off and i missed it, so i had to ring up the company who delivered it and pay out an extra £6 for it to come when i could sign for it! so annoying ugh!


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 6, 2008)

The delivery man who delivers my MAC knows me now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 he always leaves it with a neighbour if I'm not in to save the re delivery charge.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jul 6, 2008)

I think my delivery will come tommorow but I wont be in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, the last time I missed it they left it with a neighbour, fingers crossed


----------



## Jot (Jul 6, 2008)

Sorry to hear about all your horrid trips to counters. i have an MA i've befriended in newcastle and i love going to see her.Most of the other girls are great there too.
We need to have a NE meet as there are plenty of us here -either Metrocentre or newcastle then we can have a proper play with there being that many of us. I'm happy to organise it if people are up for it!


----------



## melliquor (Jul 6, 2008)

Sorry to hear about all your bad experiences.  I have had a few especially at the pro store.  I hate going there... the mas are so rude and just ignore you no matter if it is busy or not.  I don't go there unless I have to because it should be fun shopping for Mac and not make you feel awkward or uncomfortable.

For the girls that don't like the MAs at Selfridges, ask for Lucy... she is brilliant and my favourite MA.  She is so nice and friendly and definately knows her stuff.  She is the only one I go to when I need foundation help.  I would not go there during the peak times... it is crazy.  When every I want to see Lucy, I would usually go in the morning on a Saturday when it isn't busy and she can help me w/out feeling rushed.


----------



## Dani California (Jul 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trollydolly* 

 
_the thing that i always find awkward when i go to a mac store/counter is that the ma's normally always come up and say "hi can i help?", and i always say "no thanks im just looking" but then i find it awkward to approach them when ive decided what it is that i want to buy. it just feels a bit forced for some reason, anyone know what i mean? 

and its always embarrasing when i go in and know exactly what i want and they normally look at me like im a twat when i reel off my list. esp if theres a new collection out and theyre not familar with the names.  

also, when i go in with my carrier bag full of empties which i want to b2m with i always feel like a bit of a skank when they make me take all of the containers out of the bag and put them onto the counter so they can count them, i always find it mega embarrasing for some reason! lol yesterday when i asked if i could b2m for fast thrill l/s from electroflash the ma said "yeah i suppose" which was a tad rude i think._

 
yep, yep, know exactly what you mean. I feel like that all the time. Its just so awkward for some reason isn't it? ugh.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jot, I keep hearing great things about the MA's in Fenwicks in Newcastle, apparently they are much nicer and way more friendly. I must go there and check it out. I remember when I wanted Fafi hipness blusher, and I made Mr D go in there as he was in Newcastle at the time, poor fella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He said they were all lovely and really really helpful, asked what he wanted, then when it was sold out, suggested other ones I might like. He said they were great!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sometimes I wonder if they are like that as I have a sight problem, but it doesn't seem to be that, as everyone is experiencing similar things. And there are a couple of nice ones in there.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jul 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dani California* 

 
_yep, yep, know exactly what you mean. I feel like that all the time. Its just so awkward for some reason isn't it? ugh.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jot, I keep hearing great things about the MA's in Fenwicks in Newcastle, apparently they are much nicer and way more friendly. I must go there and check it out. I remember when I wanted Fafi hipness blusher, and I made Mr D go in there as he was in Newcastle at the time, poor fella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He said they were all lovely and really really helpful, asked what he wanted, then when it was sold out, suggested other ones I might like. He said they were great!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sometimes I wonder if they are like that as I have a sight problem, but it doesn't seem to be that, as everyone is experiencing similar things. And there are a couple of nice ones in there._

 
i work there so know most of them and yeah they are friendly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i suppose the only prob with buyin online is the delievery as if any of my delieveries go back to the sorting office its in team valley and is only open for like 4 hrs a day!

ive done a b2m twice i think and the only thing i would worry about was if they were like well couldn't u of washed it? lol


----------



## Dani California (Jul 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *as_cute_as_pie* 

 
_i work there so know most of them and yeah they are friendly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i suppose the only prob with buyin online is the delievery as if any of my delieveries go back to the sorting office its in team valley and is only open for like 4 hrs a day!

ive done a b2m twice i think and the only thing i would worry about was if they were like well couldn't u of washed it? lol_

 
ohhh good, I'm deffo gonna check out the fenwicks counter then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mr D said they were great in there. The only reason I don't shop in newcastle is its a bit further for me to get to, like another bus ride from the metro centre, plus I'm not great on knowing my way round either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really should make myself go as apparently beauty shopping in Newcastle is great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they have fenwicks beauty hall, a space nk now and john lewis' beauty counters. Not that I know where any of them are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only know fenwicks cos the bus stops there haha!!

What beauty brands do they have in fenwicks beauty hall now? and where the heck is the new Space NK? I wanna go there noooooooooow!!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jul 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dani California* 

 
_ohhh good, I'm deffo gonna check out the fenwicks counter then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mr D said they were great in there. The only reason I don't shop in newcastle is its a bit further for me to get to, like another bus ride from the metro centre, plus I'm not great on knowing my way round either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really should make myself go as apparently beauty shopping in Newcastle is great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they have fenwicks beauty hall, a space nk now and john lewis' beauty counters. Not that I know where any of them are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only know fenwicks cos the bus stops there haha!!

What beauty brands do they have in fenwicks beauty hall now? and where the heck is the new Space NK? I wanna go there noooooooooow!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

heh space nk is on grainger street you can get to it from the menswear exit of fenwicks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



erm there is..
laura mercier
chanel
ysl
mac (of course lol)
a new bare escentuals counter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



stila
benefit
clarins
clinque
bobbi brown
estee lauder (i think)
erm i think thts it lol

rr and they have like a little bit for bits and bobs like posh skincare etc and a nails inc bar aswell as the clarins spa 
rr nd theres a eyebrow thread thingy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hth!


----------



## Dani California (Jul 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *as_cute_as_pie* 

 
_heh space nk is on grainger street you can get to it from the menswear exit of fenwicks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



erm there is..
laura mercier
chanel
ysl
mac (of course lol)
a new bare escentuals counter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



stila
benefit
clarins
clinque
bobbi brown
estee lauder (i think)
erm i think thts it lol

rr and they have like a little bit for bits and bobs like posh skincare etc and a nails inc bar aswell as the clarins spa 
rr nd theres a eyebrow thread thingy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hth!_

 
Oooh thanks, thats lots of help!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh thats good, that space nk isn't as bad to get to as I thought hehe. I wanna go nooooooooooooooow!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OMG, they have a Stila, me wants
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm quite liking stila at the mo, managed to pick up a stila set with a few bits in, am in love with the kitten E/s.


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 6, 2008)

I didn't know we had a Space NK here, I need to go!!!


----------



## Dani California (Jul 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_I didn't know we had a Space NK here, I need to go!!!_

 
Me too, I only just found out recently. I want to go now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope they do NARS and stila OMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I really want to try NARS. Oh I hope the SA's in there aren't snooty though


----------



## trollydolly (Jul 6, 2008)

ive written my letter and am sending it tomorrow, wish me luck! i hope i get a reply. has anyone ever complained to mac before?
in my letter i explained whats happened, my disgust at the situation and ive told them exactly how much ive spent on their website since november 2007.


----------



## nunu (Jul 6, 2008)

Good Luck!!


----------



## madame_morbid (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dani California* 

 
_Thats what I've started to do, buy online instead. I just find the whole thing much easier. Some of them are just awful in there, like you say just completely blank you and ignore you, or look at you like you're nuts if they do decide to help you. 

Today I was just browsing round all the new stuff and not one of them came over to see if I needed any help or wanted anything. They were all just chatting and doing each others makeup. I only ever buy stuff in there if one of the nicer ones is on and someone approaches me. I hate trying to get their attention or anything, I'm quite quiet and shy to begin with.  I do tend to order online now though.  Much less intimidating. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How do you find them? I find all the other counters staff in there are great, really friendly and helpful, not at all like the MAC ones, which I think is a shame really_

 
Would you PM me and let me know what happened....I was in work on Saturday and I'd hate to think I gave you bad customer service


----------



## trollydolly (Jul 7, 2008)

well my mum stayed in all day today to sign for my mac order that mac assured me would be delivered today but it never came....the status still says processing on the website and no one has contacted me to let me know what the f**k is going on with my order!!!!!! im so angry, this order was supposed to be delivered on saturday! i sent my letter of complaint this afternoon and im going to phone them tomorrow morning at 9am and ask what the hell is going on.


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 7, 2008)

*****


----------



## trollydolly (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jasminbarley* 

 
_^^ Oh dear, I'm really sorry to hear that trollydolly.

I hope they compensate you adequately, though I realise that that's probably not the point and you'd probably rather that you just got your items when you had expected them.




_

 
all i want is my order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. im so frustrated.


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 7, 2008)

I hope you get it soon


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 7, 2008)

*****


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats so not fair trollydolly
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you get your order soon xx


----------



## trollydolly (Jul 8, 2008)

well my order arrived at my mums today! so i'll have all of my stuff tomorrow :-D. i phoned up this morning to complain and they said "as a good will gesture we're going to refund your £10.50 delivery"
anyway hopefully i'll get a reply to my letter in the next week or so.


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 8, 2008)

*****


----------



## trollydolly (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jasminbarley* 

 
_^^ I'm glad to hear that, trollydolly - refunding your delivery is the least they could do!

I hope they come up with a satisfactory response to your letter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By the way, what did you end up getting for your b2m? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i ended up getting lovelorn l/s to add to my collection of pinks, old habits die hard hehe x


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 8, 2008)

*****


----------



## stacey4415 (Jul 9, 2008)

when MAs don't attend to me, i just get the products myself , they're usually on the shelves where people are able to access anyway, and simply produce myself at the till!!


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 9, 2008)

*****


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jul 9, 2008)

i got my delievery from mac today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 never ordered online before
only got volcanic ash exfoliator as its sold out at my nearest counters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ordered it on sat night got it today.. was super impressed with the packing it was in a neat little box and was in loads of tissue and was in the middle was so cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



compared to some shoes i also ordered off topshop.com which came just in a plastic bag and were bashed to bits kinda looked like someone had sat on them then ran them over in their car 
heh


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 9, 2008)

*****


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jasminbarley* 

 
_  Or I grab all the testers and head to the till and dump them in the hands of whomever is free._

 
I do this too, much easier than trying to get the attention of someone when they're busy.


----------



## QueenEmB (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *as_cute_as_pie* 

 
_i got my delievery from mac today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 never ordered online before
only got volcanic ash exfoliator as its sold out at my nearest counters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ordered it on sat night got it today.. was super impressed with the packing it was in a neat little box and was in loads of tissue and was in the middle was so cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
MAC packaging is so OTT!

at least they don't use plastic though and it can be recycled.


----------



## ritchieramone (Jul 10, 2008)

When they used to run the mail order service over the phone only, the packaging left a lot to be desired. They go a bit over the top now, but before the boxes and tissue paper, they would just chuck things into over-sized padded envelopes and hope for the best. I had to send back smashed Blot Powders to them on a number of occasions as they had posted them in A4-sized envelopes which meant they had a lot of room to  move about and become damaged. On the plus side, they sent everything Special Delivery so I always got my order the next day.


----------



## c00ki312 (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jasminbarley* 

 
_^^ I do that as well.  *Or I grab all the testers and head to the till and dump them in the hands of whomever is free*.  I'd actually prefer not having MAs hovering over me whilst I'm choosing stuff.  It would be nice if they acknowledged you though, by saying, "good morning," "good afternoon," "hiya," or some such.

I'm ex-retail and I've found that people appreciate being greeted - hell, I appreciate it when I'm greeted.  Then leave me for a little while and then, come up to me asking if I need any help. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL i do that too!

i sometimes wonder if all ma's are trained to be rude, snobby, unhelpful and intimidating. i know it might sound unfair but ive been to every mac in london and have not received friendly service. as much as i love mac and going to the store swatching things, i sometimes wish that i didnt feel like a fish out of water there, so much so that id sacrifice my swatch-time and order online which takes the joy out of it. some ma's make you feel like u shouldnt be there unless you're beautiful or great at make up and when u want help, its nowhere to be found. yesterday i wanted an opinion on 2 lipglosses and i walked up to this ma but she didnt even look up and carried on cleaning her brushes even though i swear she could hear me breathe near her lol anyway arrggghhh i just wanted to rant. ma's take note! its not just me who feels this way ya know! lol


----------



## Ang9000 (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *c00ki312* 

 
_LOL i do that too!

i sometimes wonder if all ma's are trained to be rude, snobby, unhelpful and intimidating. i know it might sound unfair but ive been to every mac in london and have not received friendly service. as much as i love mac and going to the store swatching things, i sometimes wish that i didnt feel like a fish out of water there, so much so that id sacrifice my swatch-time and order online which takes the joy out of it. some ma's make you feel like u shouldnt be there unless you're beautiful or great at make up and when u want help, its nowhere to be found. yesterday i wanted an opinion on 2 lipglosses and i walked up to this ma but she didnt even look up and carried on cleaning her brushes even though i swear she could hear me breathe near her lol anyway arrggghhh i just wanted to rant. ma's take note! its not just me who feels this way ya know! lol_

 
I went to the Covent Garden one last week & I thought the 2 ladies who helped me were really lovely.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *c00ki312* 

 
_LOL i do that too!

i sometimes wonder if all ma's are trained to be rude, snobby, unhelpful and intimidating. 

 ma's take note! its not just me who feels this way ya know! lol_

 
No we're not trained to be rude or snobby or unhelpful or intimidating.  Sorry you feel that way - once you had got the MAs attention, was she/he helpful in answering your lip gloss query?  

The only thing I can say is sorry a lot of you are not impressed with the customer service but I can assure you the training we get is actually the total opposite.  We are told exactly how to approach/talk to our different customers and what kinds of lines to use and how to deal with 'defensive' customers i.e. those who say ''sorry im just looking''.  We are also reminded of customers who do just come in to browse and how much time we should give them to do this before we approach them.  
We dont go in for the hard sell either as mac products sell themselves, so maybe sometimes it can feel as though we arent helpful in approaching you or recommending stuff to you... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I dunno.  

Anyway I dont want to say too much, cos I have defended MA's like this in other threads and got hurtful defensive comments back.  But just want to say sorry on behalf of mac ma's and will mention it to my colleagues at training.  Hope that helps in some way


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 11, 2008)

*****


----------



## Ang9000 (Jul 11, 2008)

O/T but Jasminbarley, what look is that in your avatar? Its lush!!


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 11, 2008)

*****


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jasminbarley* 

 
_One could argue about heat and kitchens, but I guess that, at the end of the day, MAs can be forgiven for being human. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The same argument could be applied to customers...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For the MA's, not only is their job about their passion and expressing creativity, it is their way to make a living.  Easier said than done to leave the kitchen if it gets too hot.  But I didnt think it was the MAs who were complaining on here abt their work conditions? 

A little respect and empathy goes a very long way, on a two-way street


----------



## Dani California (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jasminbarley* 

 
_Thanks for your response, DirtyPlum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've had both sides of the coin - ignored but really helpful and pleasant when I've asked for help as well as the overly eager, hovering and obnoxious ones.

I think that part of the issue could also be that MAC tends to get so busy that a lot of MAs are probably run-ragged and it's hard to still keep smiling when you've had a busy day and you've had to deal with some rude and/or annoying customers.  I guess that's just the nature of customer-facing roles.

One could argue about heat and kitchens, but I guess that, at the end of the day, MAs can be forgiven for being human. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks for responding DirtyPlum, its great to hear from some MA's and see it from your side as well.

Sometimes I just think 'oh well, they are only human after all, just like the rest of us'. I have had some really excellent advice and had MA's been really good and stuff, I mean, my counter on N collection launch day and Fafi launch day was fantastic!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They looked brilliant and even though it was dead busy in there, they were going round making sure everyone was getting served and buying what they wanted!! The place had an excellent buzz round it, it was all down to the MA's!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love my counter when its like that, its FAB!!

Nah, like the above person said, I've had both sides of the coin and it must be really hard being an MA at MAC, like I say they are only human as well!!


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 11, 2008)

*****


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trollydolly* 

 
_ive written my letter and am sending it tomorrow, wish me luck! i hope i get a reply. has anyone ever complained to mac before?
in my letter i explained whats happened, my disgust at the situation and ive told them exactly how much ive spent on their website since november 2007._

 
well not so much complained but i just sent them a email asking if the formula had changed for the fluidlines as the blacktrack i had just got was alot more 'sheer' than others i had got.
she sent a email back sayin it had not but just to make sure she would send me a one in the post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thought it was really nice of them and i really was just enquiring if it had changed wasn't expecting free stuff at all


----------



## animacani (Jul 14, 2008)

Can you still get the heatherette collection in London?


----------



## trollydolly (Jul 16, 2008)

just thought id update everyone with my situation,
i havent recieved my refund yet (its been almost two weeks) and no reply to my letter yet. 
i phoned mac today to question why i havent recieved my refund yet and the girl i spoke to had no record of the fact that im supposed to be getting a refund for the port red l/s i never recieved and for my saturday delivery which was never honoured. anyway shes going to speak to her manager and give me a ring back tomorrow. 
i doubt il get a reply to my letter. all in all im really disappointed with them.


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 16, 2008)

*****


----------



## wikdwich (Aug 13, 2008)

Are the cool heat shadows still availiable in the UK etc? I NEED CLIMATE BLUE AND GLUF STREAM and CANt get them in the US anymore. Im willing to wheel and deal with anyone that can get em for me!


----------

